# Part & service manual wanted



## mmmartin (Jul 31, 2006)

I am looking for a detailed parts and service manual for a 2002 Workhorse P32 series chassis, fitted with the Chevy 6.5TD engine. Does anyone know if they are available and if so where from?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes, they are available at great expense from the States. 
Alternatively drop Olley a PM as I believe he has Chevy Workhorse manual on CD, his bus is the Vortec petrol motor but it may well cover yours also.


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

had 2 manuals sent from the states excellent books
not expensive to have them sent over
no tax on books worth every penny, they were sent from workhorse i think i paid 50 bucks each but each one is about 3 inches thick


steve


----------



## mmmartin (Jul 31, 2006)

Olle thinks he may be able to help out with a CD. If the information I need is there that will be just fine. If not I will look into the books from Workhorse


----------

